# The Biggs brothers



## Malcolm S (Aug 20, 2008)

I am trying to locate either Chris or Steve Biggs. Hotel / Pursers Dept with SSA and then Cunard. I believe Steve went on to be Hotel Manager on the St Helier.
They used to live in Torquay.

Many thanks for any news and ways to contact them, off list if necessary.

Malcolm


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Their cousin Ronnie just got buried in Wormwood Scrubs or somewhere. Could be on the wrong track here.

John T


----------

